# Siêu xinh với mẫu quần áo học sinh Cấp 1 của VIỆT ĐỒNG PHỤC



## vucuong2020 (11/11/21)

*       Kiểu dáng*:
   - Ngày nay, hầu như tất cả các trường học đều quy định học sinh phải mặc đồng phục khi đến lớp. Đồng phục mỗi trường đều khác nhau về kiểu dáng lẫn màu sắc nhằm tạo ra một bản sắc riêng cho trường. Mẫu đồng phục học sinh cấp 1 mà chúng tôi giới thiệu dưới đây mang phong cách thời trang hiện đại, trẻ trung tạo sự tự tin cho học sinh khi đến trường.




       - Mẫu đồng phục học sinh cấp 1 mà VIỆT ĐỒNG PHỤC giới thiệu dưới đây đảm bảo mang lại sự ấm áp, mới mẻ, màu sắc phù hợp với mọi ngôi trường và thể hiện được sự tinh nghịch, ham học hỏi của tuổi học trò. Đến với chúng tôi chắc chắn Quý phụ huynh, nhà trường và các em học sinh sẽ hài lòng về mẫu đồng phục này.




        - Thiết kế áo đồng phục gây ấn tượng bởi phong cách trẻ trung, tươi mới từ những mảng màu sắc tươi sáng được kết hợp với nhau đầy hài hòa. Kĩ thuật may lập thể, gấu áo bo chun thời trang, co giãn nhưng không hề gò bó, đảm bảo cho cơ thể được cử động dễ dàng, mà không hề khiến dáng người cồng kềnh, vất vả khi di chuyển.




      - Kiểu dáng cổ đứng ôm lấy cổ, phối tinh ý cùng khóa kéo phec-mơ-tuya ngăn chặn gió lạnh xâm nhập cơ thể, có tác dụng cản gió, giữ ấm tốt, mang tới cảm giác tiện dụng và thoải mái tối đa cho các em.




      - Bên cạnh đó, với hai túi bên hông sâu, tạo cảm giác chắc chắn, an toàn, giúp giúp các em đựng được những vật nhỏ cần thiết.
      - Quần đồng phục dáng rộng chun bo ở gấu với gam màu đỏ, được phối hài hòa kết hợp viền trắng bắt mắt ở hai bên.




  - 100% cotton bền đẹp, mềm mịn hội tụ đủ trong sản phẩm đồng phục học sinh cấp 1 giúp cho các bé cảm nhận được sự thoải mái khi mặc, lúc vận động hay di chuyển....Chất liệu vải mềm mại rất thân thiện với làn da của bé, vô cùng thoáng mát hơn thế còn dễ dàng giặt sạch, chống nhăn, không hấp thu bẩn, không phai màu luôn bền đẹp cùng thời gian.
   - Nếu bạn đang có nhu cầu đặt may đồng phục học sinh thì hãy đến với VIỆT ĐỒNG PHỤC, chúng tôi là đơn vị chuyên may đo và cung cấp các sản phẩm đồng phục có uy tín, không chỉ đáng tin cậy về mẫu mã, kiểu dáng mà còn đảm bảo chất lượng tốt nhất, hợp xu hướng mang đến cho nhân viên của bạn vẻ ngoài chuyên nghiệp, ấn tượng và độc đáo.

       Khách hàng có nhu cầu may đồng phục học sinh cấp 1 xin vui lòng liên hệ:
*       CÔNG TY TNHH VIỆT ĐỒNG PHỤC*
      VPĐD:  An Khánh, Hoài Đức, Hà Nội (gần Thiên Đường Bảo Sơn)
      Hotline:    *0981.7475.99 - 0938.988.777*
       Email:    dongphucviet.dpv@gmail.com
      Trang web: *  vietdongphuc.com*


----------



## ngphtrinh (17/11/21)

đồng phục để chuẩn bị cho bé vào lớp 1 này xinh ghê á!


----------

